# ARTIST WANTED...remuneration offered



## Gary Compton (May 27, 2009)

Hi

I am going to publish my own book when its ready which will be soon. 6000 copies will be the initial print run.

I am willing to pay the artist and also give a mention to them and their website in the book and a page for a gallery of their work on my website.

The subject of the pictue is an Elemental from the spiritual realms. A hiddeous scaled black monster. A full description will be given but I've attached a picture of a dragon which I like the colour scheme and the feel of just to give you an idea of what I'm looking for.

Anydody can discuss the picture on this thread or PM me 

I have a network of websites being built at the moment, the content will drive customers to my booksite and hopefully drive up sales. I will also be on Amazon and other booksites so it could be good for the artist.

Happy pitching


----------



## Will Gisby (Oct 3, 2009)

That is an interesting image you have in mind, do you still need an artist? 

I have a blog but this forum won't let me post its link. However I know I can do what you looking for. I could even do you a few mock ups for free too 

Will


----------

